# diatom filter?



## fishcity (Dec 13, 2009)

i hear alot about diatom filters but done really understand what theu do..i have a 90 freshwater with two pleco that will soon house pacu as well...do i need to invest in a diatom filter? i currently have an eheim 2217 and two filstar xp3 on the tank now..im confused..lol


----------



## jpbotha (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive done some reading on diatom filters and understand that it only polishes the water on a microscopic level / bacterial level which might be good. This can however only be done once week and the filter cannot be running permanently. You still need you normal filter to be running continiously to filter out large particles. So is it really that necessary to filter your water on a microcopic / bacterial level? Im not sure. But Im running two cannister filters (Cascade 1000 and 1200) with great affect. Ive achieved and can maintain the "Fish swimming in Air" water clarity. Once you achieved that you cannot imagine that the quality can be improved. Im not a big fan of diatom filters. Maybe because I feel that I dont need them.


----------



## fishcity (Dec 13, 2009)

thank you sooo much..if you check my last post..finally some tank pics.. youll see the pleco tank i have..aside fdrom the insane amount of waste they produce lol i was really wondering if a diatom filter would be necessary..


----------

